
India uses recycled pipes to detect solar storms - ghosh
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-39100109
======
astrodust
With humble materials you can do some pretty amazing science.

I'm surprised that given the stingy budgets of many American labs that this
isn't more typical.

~~~
popobobo
Bro, I don't care what this article is trying to sell you. Science is never
cheap. It is awesome that these scientist figure out some creative way to cut
cost. If everyone is starting to do this on the large scale, the human
civilization will stop developing.

~~~
astrodust
> Science is never cheap.

History disagrees. Some of the most fundamental discoveries were made using
little more than junk laying around the scientist's laboratory.

You don't need a billion dollar budget to do important work. If you think you
do, human civilization will stop developing because it's too busy applying for
grants.

------
dedalus
macgyver

"he MacGyvered a makeshift jack with a log" Origin 1990s: from Angus MacGyver,
the lead character in the television series MacGyver (1985–1992), who often
made or repaired objects in an improvised way.

